# Toy or mini Cockapoo?



## Honey1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all. We're looking for our perfect CP and know that they can vary in size quite a lot. My sister in law has a Yorkiepoo which we're currently looking after and my sister has a CP. Ideally we'd like a size inbetween these two (sisters is a mini cp) but I've read that toy cp only reach around 10inches but when I've spoken to some owners they said they're likely to grow to 14 inches which is the size of a mini - so I'm just getting confused as to which we should look for. Husband would prefer bigger but daughters would prefer smaller. Could anybody who owns a toy Cockapoo post their pics for me to see please? Thanks a lot for any help, advice or photos.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The size varies so much, it's hard to say. Some toys have been bigger than miniatures, and it have seen some small miniatures and some quite large miniatures.
I have one if each:
Ralph, black, he's an English show cocker x miniature poodle,
Ruby, red / apricot, she's an american cocker x toy poodle.
I hope the pictures give you an idea on size....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & ruby


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Peeping over the wall


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Distracted by a rustle in the bushes!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

How about a Jackapoo? One of our girls at work has one and he is as daft as my Obi.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Size is a bit of a minefield - as I understand it poodle sizes can vary within a litter -so two miniature poodles could conceivably have pups that end up ranging in size from toy to standard...
Poodle sizes are classed as follows in the uk - 
Standard over 15" (but can be up to and even exceeding 24"!!!
Mini between 11"-15"
Toy below 11"
You also see 'tiny toy' under 10" and teacup under 8" .... personally I would steer clear of these.
Then you throw in the different types of cocker:
English show cocker average height 15" weight 11-13kg
English working cockers that tend to be less cobby - have more leg - may appear taller, but also lighter in build - also have less coat and shorter ears.
American cocker height 13.5-15".

I would therefore think that the average cockapoo should be around 15" - bit bigger or a bit smaller depending on the size factor introduced by the poodle parent... However some cockapoos are quite stocky individuals - very cocker shaped and heavier, while others are lighter built like the poodle.

Dot is English show cross with a toy poodle who was nearly mini in size. Her mum seemed quite small, but I don't actually know here height - she was a sweet soft girl with a wildly wagging tail!
Dot at 2 is about 14" and weighs around 9.4 kg. A year ago she was just under 13" and weighed under 9 Kilos, so they do take a while to reach their eventual size. When she is hairy she looks bigger and she appears to shrink after being immersed in water  Some pics of her below in theory with things so you get an idea of her size. She is about the same height as my friend's patterdale, but weighs less - the border terrier is actually taller than Dot. My daughter is quite a big 12 - Dot is the perfect size for hugging... imagine me in the background saying 'she is a dog, not a toy, put her DOWN' (this is almost my catch phrase, although I have to say that Dot apparently likes being hugged!!!)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous dotty dot!! X


----------



## Honey1 (Jul 16, 2015)

*thank you!*

Hello all. Thank you for your help, advice and photos. We've decided on mini and been to view some gorgeous red / apricot puppies today. This raises another question which I'll post seperately. Thank you


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Size is a bit of a minefield - as I understand it poodle sizes can vary within a litter -so two miniature poodles could conceivably have pups that end up ranging in size from toy to standard...
> Poodle sizes are classed as follows in the uk -
> Standard over 15" (but can be up to and even exceeding 24"!!!
> Mini between 11"-15"
> ...


Oh my word I would almost have mistaken dot for Molly! they're so alike.molly even likes a hug


----------

